

Revolights on Shark Tank tonight - ewmassey
http://revolights.com/pages/shark-tank

======
chrismjaeger
Combined with the marketing/PR bump from the show's viewership, the deal was
fair for both sides. Great piece of tech. This team will do a lot with $300k
in growth capital.

------
ewmassey
Robert made a deal with Kent, 300k for 10%.

